

Speed running web games with Python - googletron
http://youtu.be/V7UO53ajBc0

======
djtriptych
tl;dr - Python bot plays online game via point and click. Source code here:
[https://github.com/Audionautics/Burrito-
Bot/blob/master/Burr...](https://github.com/Audionautics/Burrito-
Bot/blob/master/Burrito-bot/bison.py)

Not gonna win any awards for code style, but projects like this are the kind
of things that make me glad I know at least one language really well.

The source is just a few hundred lines of extremely readable code that
accomplishes something pretty remarkable.

~~~
ashconnor
New to Python, so the user says on Reddit.

~~~
Serentiynow
And here is the link to the Reddit post.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/pb63q/speed_run...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/pb63q/speed_running_web_games_with_python/)

------
anthonyb
Reminds me of Sikuli: <http://sikuli.csail.mit.edu/> If you check out their
blog, they have a script which plays Angry Birds.

I've done similar things myself, with boring online/Facebook games. If you can
script it, it's not a very interesting game.

edit: Here's my take on the ethics of bots:
[http://blog.oarsum.com/post/255516489/cheating-and-game-
desi...](http://blog.oarsum.com/post/255516489/cheating-and-game-design)

~~~
janzer
I agree; Chess has so little to make it interesting. :P

~~~
anthonyb
Heh. I guess chess has been scripted, but it took long enough that I'd
probably consider it to still be an interesting game.

------
Vivtek
Man, when I tried to do this with Tower Defense a few years ago I had the
devil of a time reading the screen. I did end up managing to do everything but
good OCR on the digit status displays, though - then lost interest.

I'll bet everything would work better now...

------
Serentiynow
I would define this as a tool assisted speed run (TAS). Check out
TASVideos.org if you are interested in reading more. The site is dedicated to
TASing console games in emulators using various programming languages.

------
jamesu
Many times i've wanted to finish a game which requires a succession of boring
and repetitive commands to complete. Automating it like i do any other
development task seems like the perfect solution!

------
gojomo
Is there a script for Cow Clicker yet?

